# Clutch Problem!



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

My 05 GTO 6speed just turned 40,000 miles. My clutch seems to bet going out already! Under normal driving it shifts fine, but as soon as you get on it the clutch pedal gets stiff and seems to go to the floor! Yesterday I literally had to pull off the freeway because it would not go into any gear! Whats weird is after a few seconds the clutch seems fine and can be driven??? Any suggestions on my problem and remedies to fix it including a heavier duty clutch and better shifter? Thanks!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Sounds like the Slave to me.


----------



## Johnson_05goat (Oct 13, 2011)

i bought my car its a 05 the stock clutch went out about 110,xxx miles it was replaced to a stage 2 moster clutch and it now has 180,xxx and i was hot dogging my car a bit one night and man the clutch started acting realy funny. during the time it wouldnt let me shiftt into second hard at all, or for that matter any gear, my clutch is still stiff and once in a while doesnt let me shift out of gear. my suggestion is to go to a corvette z06 clutch... 05 i belive read up on it.. good luck


----------

